# Amazing what can be done



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm just posting this to give us ordinary slotters something to marvel about and the builders something to chew on.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110998355300...IuI=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

IMHO just great stuff. Not for racing though but.

Mario


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

? Took me to a German e bay site.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> ? Took me to a German e bay site.


yes, but did you see the awesome item that was there?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So someone modified a Faller slot car chassis to have a differential and steering? Holy frijoles. I bet that helps on those teeny tiny Faller hairpin turns...

--rick


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

very impressive. 

curious as to which motor that is. One that can take full wall wart voltage, or needs a much lower voltage


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Holy crap. Did you see that diff up close? Amazing...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a hard time makin a tjet run let alone that platform of gears knuckels leavers ,hindges, n block n tackles! that is very interesting though


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Mario,
Can you translate for us. That is amazing. Told you there was something about those German toys, that makes German Enginers. LOL
Thanks For posting
SJJ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> Mario,
> Can you translate for us. That is amazing. Told you there was something about those German toys, that makes German Enginers. LOL
> Thanks For posting
> SJJ



Miscellaneous


You are bidding on something very special.
A chassis for Faller AMS vehicles with differential, front wheel steering and Faulhaber motor.
The chassis is designed to transport operations and has very good low-speed handling characteristics.
By the differential and the front-wheel steering it goes perfectly through each curve.
It is a unique piece and a first class fine mechanical work.
The mechanism is designed to last.

Please look at the pictures and they are part of the description.

Happy Bidding.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

" has very good low-speed handling characteristics." Sounds like all my cars!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

neorules said:


> " has very good low-speed handling characteristics." Sounds like all my cars!!


slow cars always handle good!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting as to how the pickup shoes turn with the front wheels.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

That is impressive


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

That is very cool. Somewhere in the early seventies I was either duped into thinking there was steering on slot cars maybe by the xelators or did I see this? I thought I recalled an Indy style car with steering but maybe it was just what my young mind percieved it as.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Some Tyco S cars had front steering, though
from a central pivot, alla Radio Flyer wagon.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cool Choo Choo*

Ya gotta read between the lines and look at the pix. Typically much is lost in the translation. It's a tractor. Check it, basically a US-1 only the primary is off set to accomodate the added diff housing.

The diff has been around for some years. We saw it back in 2007 er 8....wasnt it? Although that particular version was enclosed if memory serves. It's deep in the wayback of our archives. This version appears much more robust.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

HadaSlot said:


> That is very cool. Somewhere in the early seventies I was either duped into thinking there was steering on slot cars maybe by the xelators or did I see this? I thought I recalled an Indy style car with steering but maybe it was just what my young mind percieved it as.


You betcha, pivoting front axles were not un-common on larger scale designs in the golden age.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

HadaSlot said:


> That is very cool. Somewhere in the early seventies I was either duped into thinking there was steering on slot cars maybe by the xelators or did I see this? I thought I recalled an Indy style car with steering but maybe it was just what my young mind percieved it as.


Maybe a Speed Steer? I have a few chassis but no track so I am not sure how they work.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.................


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

I love looking at how much can be crammed into one tiny chassis. However, I don't think I'd enjoy trying to remove hair from the diff.










Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I wouldn't either, but if I had to, I'd use a lighter.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it!! What purpose does the differential provide? I can understand the gear reduction via the worm gear. What is the benefit of the extra monkey motion over a straight rear axle? 

I've been tossing around the front steering concept since my failed attempt at a brass big truck chassis a couple of years ago. I've been meaning to dig that project back up, but I can only handle so much bench time.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

A rear differential allows the rear inside wheel on a curve to turn
at a slower rate than the outside. The outside MUST turn faster
so keep up with the inside wheel. A solid rear axle causes
the outside wheel to chatter and chirp like a 1:1 vehicle, only
it happens in HO scale. Some of those Faller curves are wicked tight!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jisp said:


> I love looking at how much can be crammed into one tiny chassis. However, I don't think I'd enjoy trying to remove hair from the diff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a limited slip differential, like a positraction? Lock it up baby!


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone remember those vintage 1960's sets with slotcars you actually did steer? The front guides were mounted on a sliding platform. You couldn't change lanes, but you could smack the guy in the other lane pretty hard, especially if you were both pushing the envelope for speeding around a curve, hitting them hard enough to send them off of the track.. I saw one of these sell for a couple hundred a few years back. They definitely had more than one car per lane going too. Can't remember how many, but it seemed like some pretty intense racing..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Merely the tip of the iceberg*

Faller did choo choos too. A comprehensive road and rail system that little boys dreamed of and big boys still do. A couple of boys down the street from my Granny in Germany had a deluxe Faller road and rail thing going, although as I remember they had Fleischman trains. 

Hobby space is/was always at a premium. HO scale aka (the table top scale) used tight radius designs. As Joez points out sometimes VERY tight stuff. Obviously the road and the rail have to jive so that they can be integrated. Interestingly most ALL of the European trains, cars, toys, what have you; were also engineered to operate at correct scale speed. Like most all the German stuff, beauty of form with strict attention to function.

This was to allow fully automatic function using the old school block system. Change over relays combined with directional switches in the track for two way traffic or reed switches allowed rolling stock to be differentiated. Combined with dead tracks and braking zones it was very realistic. The sky was the limit...actually the cost of the relays was the limiting factor. 

That little chassis above is merely a flake off a chip of the tip of an iceberg from a modeling empire that most Americans were completely unaware of. Traveling by rail in Germany in the 60's and 70's one would see coin-op layouts in the larger stations where the manufacturers promoted their wares. Needless to say every spare Mark I had went into those displays. Children would gather and combine their pocket change to to make the displays run. Sadly it was always fleeting, because the big trains were always precisely on time. 

I remember it as though it were yesterday and it suffices to say that it had and still does have a great influence on why and how I choose to hobby/model. Lurking in my attic is a great Marklin HO train empire just waiting for the right amount of space and daylight.

Every time I see something like that little Faller grinder, I return to the exact moment in time it all began and the itch starts all over again!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bill,

the coin up train layouts are still lingering in larger german tran stations. Have been to Frankfurt MAin Station and they stiill have one. It took me a bit by surprise as I thought they were gone by now.

As for the guy who probably made the chassis at least he is the one who put it into the bay, he used to make repro parts for Faller of an astounding quality and varity. He stopped selling them by mail order but from time to time he puts some up for auction. If got Fallers to mend his are the things to go for.


Sorry for being not available for translation or explanations as i was cut off from the net for a few days.


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

foxkilo said:


> Frankfurt MAin Station and they stiill have one.


...can you please show pics if possible??? :wave:

By the way: imho this is were digital H0 makes sense.
You can drive slowly on a city layout (not a racing track!),
with crossroads, switches, single lane passages, railroad crossings...
And if the cars are digitized you can drive more than one car
per lane!
Not that i don't dream of a (slotless) H0 system with a steering function
that works... 


Kind regards
Ebi


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While I certainly respect the workmanship that went into this little beauty, I don't see the benefits and certainly based off the cost!

BTW, Aurora had a differential of sorts in their speedshifter cars…two crown gears and one pinion.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Ebi - next time I am in the main station I take a pic

Johnnie - I agree that I do not see big gains except that it looks and handles probabbly much more like the real thing. Anyway I don't thing it was meant to be raced. More for a city layout. 

Can't agree more with Dan. To be a real differantial it would require a split axle outher wise it doesn't work although the blazing brake stuff would make a good base to start from. Speedshifter won't do as it has two different ratios.

The can motor is a Faulhaber one, quality stuff, often used by makers of model trains.

Mario


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------

